# MAJOR LEAKS [Possible Spoilers]



## StephOnACNL (Mar 13, 2020)

For those of you who are not aware New Horizons has been leaked. There is a guy in France who is already playing a copy of the game somehow and he?s posting screenshots. Data mining has already begun and the leaker released a pastebin with a list of things you can expect to see in the game. If you don?t want any spoilers don?t look through the link and stop reading.

https://pastebin.com/JkYSuGKf?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf

While it has 100% been leaked, the pastebin cannot totally be confirmed. It lists that we can have up to 12 villagers and many different shops and buildings.

EDIT: I was able to find out that person who has the game shared screenshots on a French Animal Crossing forum. The users name is Jenav. Pages 1 and 2 have screenshots within the game. If you don’t speak French you’ll obviously need to translate what he’s saying because he does answer some people’s questions

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/42-3015138-62396199-1-0-1-0-topic-des-spoils-leaks.htm

ANOTHER EDIT: A user named Neechan is saying the pastebin was faked by a member of 4chan and they’re making fun of us. You can see his posts later in this thread. Personally I don’t see the humor in faking a pastebin since the game comes out in 7 days. It’s not like we’re still months away from the release and starved for information. Someone will data mine the game when it’s released, but going forward continue to be speculative of anything you see until it is. Sorry to get your hopes up!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 13, 2020)

Is he posting any info besides the pastebin?
If so, where? I  curious (idk if this is allowed??) but honestly kinda wanna avoid it


----------



## Fey (Mar 13, 2020)

I’ve just been staring at the link for the last minute or two, unsure whether to open it or not.

I’m really glad you included the info about the villager cap in your post, because that’s mainly what I wanted to know! The rest...I’ll consider opening the link for a while ;ェ;


----------



## StephOnACNL (Mar 13, 2020)

He’s posting screenshots that have never been shown before with a March 12th date so that confirms he has the game. So far I have not been able to find out who exactly or where exactly they are coming from. Just people sharing them on Twitter and Reddit. The leaker has confirmed that time traveling will be in the game (You can change that date and time). This person on Twitter https://twitter.com/broskiplays_ is posting constant updates!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 13, 2020)

Tsk always gotta be some spoilsport leaking ahead :'< I'll be avoiding anything other than what I've seen. It's fun to go in with enough info, but still more to learn/see.

Just adding ty for the cap tho glad to know it's a good number : )


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

Nintendo game leaks a week early? Unheard of! *posts Kappa twitch dot tv emote*


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

god i’m so tempted to look but i don’t wanna spoil myself :c 

idk how to feel about the villager count since now i’ll have to redo my sig again lmao


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 13, 2020)

OMG, I read it, I AM SO EXCITED. A lot of worries are subsided for me. T4P!


----------



## R. Planet (Mar 13, 2020)

How can time travel work if the game's clock is connected to the switch?

That's a bummer. So many people will cheat if they can.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 13, 2020)

Okay I don’t mind screenshots.... but I’m afraid to look in case I see something more x)

Thanks for the updates


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 13, 2020)

omg I really really hope the villager cap is true!! I'm so excited!

Thanks for this!


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

Fey said:


> I’ve just been staring at your post for the last minute or two, unsure whether to open it or not.
> 
> I’m really glad you included the info about the villager cap in your post, because that’s mainly what I wanted to know! The rest...I’ll consider opening the link for a while ;ェ;



Appears to just be data tags related to buildings, if you want me to save you a click.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 13, 2020)

Oh boy, here come the leaks. I must be sure not to read any of them so I won’t spoil myself.


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

okay i looked lmao - thank you nintendo for the 



Spoiler: in case you don’t wanna know



dream tent


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 13, 2020)

Apparently we can’t do any data transfers between games or systems (‘:


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Apparently we can’t do any data transfers between games or systems (‘:



This has been known for a very long time, they're working on a system to allow transfer an recovery not relying on the Cloud saves.


----------



## Bunlily (Mar 13, 2020)

Oh my, there is a cafe. B L E S S!! This is the one pwp I wanted back so badly. (灬♥ω♥灬)

I literally just ctrl + f'd and typed in cafe to confirm and prevent myself from other spoilers.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

I should really remind everyone, this could be fake. Don't consider it as fact yet!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> This has been known for a very long time, they're working on a system to allow transfer an recovery not relying on the Cloud saves.



Okay good to know... thanks!! Personally I hope they eventually allow Cloud saves


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Nintendo game leaks a week early? Unheard of! *posts Kappa twitch dot tv emote*



Surprised it was only a week out. All of the Pokemon games for the last few generations (at least) seem to get leaked weeks (like 2-3 even) in advance.


----------



## Fey (Mar 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Appears to just be data tags related to buildings, if you want me to save you a click.



Thanks, but I caved and took a peak as well. Didn’t feel spoiled by anything tbh.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

Also, may I ask where these supposed images are being posted?


----------



## Neechan (Mar 13, 2020)

I posted this in my thread, so you can read it as well


----------



## StephOnACNL (Mar 13, 2020)

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/42-3015138-62396199-1-0-1-0-topic-des-spoils-leaks.htm

That’s a link to a French Animal Crossing forum where if you scroll down screenshots are being posted in pages 1 and 3. The users name is Jenav. I found them shared on Reddit and Twitter, but I was just able to pinpoint who exactly they were coming from


----------



## StephOnACNL (Mar 13, 2020)

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/42-3015138-62396199-1-0-1-0-topic-des-spoils-leaks.htm

That’s a link to a French Animal Crossing forum where if you scroll down screenshots are being posted in pages 1 and 3. The users name is Jenav. I found them shared on Reddit and Twitter, but I was just able to pinpoint who exactly they were coming from

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also want to say once more that while the game has been leaked, the pastebin file cannot be confirmed. Apparently it’s from 4chan. The last ac leak that came from there was completely bogus. I realize I might be getting some of your hopes up, sorry


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

StephOnACNL said:


> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/42-3015138-62396199-1-0-1-0-topic-des-spoils-leaks.htm
> 
> That’s a link to a French Animal Crossing forum where if you scroll down screenshots are being posted in pages 1 and 3. The users name is Jenav. I found them shared on Reddit and Twitter, but I was just able to pinpoint who exactly they were coming from
> 
> ...



Well, if they're fakes they are absolutely highest quality fakes. I'm not seeing any indication of photoshop going on currently.


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 13, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## Neechan (Mar 13, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 13, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## Fey (Mar 13, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 13, 2020)

Why am I seeing no words?


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 13, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Why am I seeing no words?



It's the same for me too. Are mods deleting the posts?


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Why am I seeing no words?



If I had to guess, moderators are deleting the contents of the posts.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 13, 2020)

Must be because they want this site spoiler-free. May as well lock this and give users warnings if they ever so choose to post threads on leaks.

That is, if that's what the mods are aiming for.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Must be because they want this site spoiler-free. May as well lock this and give users warnings if they ever so choose to post threads on leaks.



I think its just odd to remove random replies, and not really touch the original post, to be honest. Mine was removed and I didn't really mention anything noteworthy.


----------



## Fey (Mar 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> If I had to guess, moderators are deleting the contents of the posts.



I’m not so sure. Typically they’d just delete the whole post, not leave them empty.
Maybe it’s a result of the site switch happening tomorrow? 

I reported it just in case


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 13, 2020)

Fey said:


> I’m not so sure. Typically they’d just delete the whole post, not leave them empty.
> Maybe it’s a result of the site switch happening tomorrow?
> 
> I reported it just in case


I don't think that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

Fey said:


> I’m not so sure. Typically they’d just delete the whole post, not leave them empty.
> Maybe it’s a result of the site switch happening tomorrow?
> 
> I reported it just in case



Oooh.. that's actually very possible. Completely forgot that's happening this weekend! Also, the switch was delayed to the weekend/monday.


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

it’d be weird if mods were deleting the comments on this since there’s a different thread about the contents of the leak and that thread was never tampered with


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 13, 2020)

Ah regardless i'll be wary and no more posts from me, i'm the type regardless to avoid spoilers. But yeah whatever the case i'm going to keep away from this stuff haha.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah regardless i'll be wary and no more posts from me, i'm the type regardless to avoid spoilers. But yeah whatever the case i'm going to keep away from this stuff haha.



If you were in any form of trouble, you'd have likely received a warning by now.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> If you were in any form of trouble, you'd have likely received a warning by now.



True, fair enough.


----------



## Fey (Mar 13, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I don't think that has anything to do with it.



I’m not an expert, but technical issues make more sense. I saw the posts—none of them had content more questionable than the thread itself. Plus, look at the time stamps. All posted within the same two minutes.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

Fey said:


> I’m not an expert, but technical issues make more sense. I saw the posts—none of them had content more questionable than the thread itself. Plus, look at the time stamps. All posted within the same two minutes.



Going to be honest, I don't even remember what I posted haha. But I definitely know it was nothing huge; was just like an opinion on something?


----------



## Amilee (Mar 13, 2020)

ive read through the french thread and they havent posted anything else thats interesting tbh except maybe about the star wand
they've gone to bed tho so dont expect anything new the next few hours unless someone else gets their hands on them game.
they have posted some screenshots which we have never seen before so it is legit!


----------



## Fey (Mar 13, 2020)

Pretty convinced there’s some technical wonkiness going on across the forum; I just saw that in another of my posts all apostrophes were replaced with question marks lol


----------



## Fey (Mar 13, 2020)

Double post; can’t delete


----------



## MrFrond (Mar 13, 2020)

All I want to know is if there's more than just the 8 new villagers they've shown across promotional material. 8 is such a lonely number!


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

MrFrond said:


> All I want to know is if there's more than just the 8 new villagers they've shown across promotional material. 8 is such a lonely number!



There more than likely is, though I wouldn't expect the number to be something massive.


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

MrFrond said:


> All I want to know is if there's more than just the 8 new villagers they've shown across promotional material. 8 is such a lonely number!



same! one of the main things i’m desperate to know is if there’s gonna be anymore new villagers


----------



## Justin (Mar 13, 2020)

We are not deleting anything in this thread. Looking into technical errors.

Please make sure if you do post anything that would likely be considered spoilery by most people, do it in a thread where the title sets the expectation, not in any unrelated threads with innocent titles!


----------



## HoennMaster (Mar 13, 2020)

Spoiler



As much as I want to believe it because it has 12 animal villagers, I'm not believing the data mine at this point. It says "Nook" in it and considering it's a Japanese game, it should say "tanuki".


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 13, 2020)

At this point I just want to know if there will still be perfect fruit, although I imagine there would be. I'm also curious to know if we will still only be able to grow our native fruit in perfect form.  It would be kinda nice if we could trade for and actually grow all perfect fruits, even though that's probably wishful thinking.  It would just be handy to know for people who are planning to reset for fruit.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

Justin said:


> We are not deleting anything in this thread. Looking into technical errors.
> 
> Please make sure if you do post anything that would likely be considered spoilery by most people, do it in a thread where the title sets the expectation, not in any unrelated threads with innocent titles!



Alright, good to know. Sorry for us to assume moderators were deleting things. :b


----------



## pocky (Mar 13, 2020)

Have they said anything about perfect fruit?


----------



## shendere (Mar 13, 2020)

pocky said:


> Have they said anything about perfect fruit?



asking the real questions


----------



## Trip_Away (Mar 13, 2020)

Nintendo can request delete that information, right?


----------



## Dae (Mar 13, 2020)

R. Planet said:


> How can time travel work if the game's clock is connected to the switch?
> 
> That's a bummer. So many people will cheat if they can.



From one of the people posting screenshots from their copy in the forum:






No confirmation on perfect fruit yet.


----------



## Fey (Mar 13, 2020)

Yeah, both whether perfect fruit can be grown regardless of native fruit type, and whether RS can be relocated, would be great to know before starting up the game on Friday. Anything that saves resetting time is welcome to me, honestly ;ェ;


----------



## sierra (Mar 13, 2020)

Big win if true


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm glad to know about changing date/time it'd be odd to leave it out and sorry but not sorry it's not cheating when you need to get back to an hour you missed out on lol o/ I have sleep schedule issues and this helps so much ;v; also those days when you're too lazy to wait eons to cycle villagers haha rip :'>


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I'm glad to know about changing date/time it'd be odd to leave it out and sorry but not sorry it's not cheating when you need to get back to an hour you missed out on lol o/ I have sleep schedule issues and this helps so much ;v; also those days when you're too lazy to wait eons to cycle villagers haha rip :'>



Time travelling to unlock things faster is a lot different to just making up for lost time due to circumstances. I'm absolutely against time travelling, but if I missed something due to IRL, I have no issue time travelling back 12 hours temporarily to partake in an event or such. :y


----------



## Neechan (Mar 13, 2020)

Fake, a random troll on 4chan made this and is making fun of us, they know we posted it....


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Time travelling to unlock things faster is a lot different to just making up for lost time due to circumstances. I'm absolutely against time travelling, but if I missed something due to IRL, I have no issue time travelling back 12 hours temporarily to partake in an event or such. :y



Mmmm but considering this doesn't affect anyone but the player as AC has always catered to a solo/personal experience I shall be enjoying it the way I always have :' ) but to each's own haha o/

Edit- welp rip this thread lol dang...


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

Had a gut feeling it was fake, but the fakes were well made at least.


----------



## Neechan (Mar 13, 2020)

I kinda started realizing it after I posted the original thread as if it was a true mine, there would have been a heck of a lot more information then this, but I wanted to give it a chance, welp, glad I kept it as speculation


----------



## Nicolette (Mar 13, 2020)

Neechan said:


> Fake, a random troll on 4chan made this and is making fun of us, they know we posted it....


I was just in the animal crossing thread on /v/ and all that was said about the pastebin was it "was just some guy" and they didn't seem too interested in the pictures from the French forum either. Unless the troll was hanging around some other board, I still think this should just be considered unconfirmed rather than fake

Edit: "just some guy" as in they figure it's fake, not that they know it's fake


----------



## sierra (Mar 13, 2020)

Well can he fake a mini game confirmation at least


----------



## Neechan (Mar 13, 2020)

Nicolette said:


> I was just in the animal crossing thread on /v/ and all that was said about the pastebin was it "was just some guy" and they didn't seem too interested in the pictures from the French forum either. Unless the troll was hanging around some other board, I still think this should just be considered unconfirmed rather than fake



The pastebin was done a few days before this French leak and even then, not many cared, 4chan is a terrible place that should be treaded with caution when it comes to stuff like this...


----------



## Fey (Mar 13, 2020)

Funny they’d be making fun of us when they probably invested more time making it than we did talking about it lol


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

Fey said:


> Funny they’d be making fun of us when they probably invested more time making it than we did talking about it lol



Not like being insulted by a bunch of 4chan users means anything; they pretty much insult anything that remotely keeps their attention for a few seconds. They'll forget about everything the next day or two, lol.


----------



## Neechan (Mar 13, 2020)

Fey said:


> Funny they’d be making fun of us when they probably invested more time making it than we did talking about it lol



Some 4chan people are the worst sometimes, met one for a trade, was nice. 

But holy Resetti, stay away in the afternoon for the time being as is that place toxic... so many people negative... ev3n Moreno then msm...


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

Neechan said:


> Some 4chan people are the worst sometimes, met one for a trade, was nice.
> 
> But holy Resetti, stay away in the afternoon for the time being as is that place toxic... so many people negative... ev3n Moreno then msm...



Believe me, have had my run in with them a few times on Pokemon Showdown... They're surprisingly easy to ignore if they're just spamming you or something. Though they can definitely be very annoying if they go further than that.


----------



## FreliaCrossing (Mar 13, 2020)

wait sorry if I missed this, but does this mean we can really actually expect 12 villagers? or is it still really speculation? I didn't want to click on the pastebin but im trying to figure out how credible it is from afar lol


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2020)

FreliaCrossing said:


> wait sorry if I missed this, but does this mean we can really actually expect 12 villagers? or is it still really speculation? I didn't want to click on the pastebin but im trying to figure out how credible it is from afar lol



From what we gathered, we're not too sure on the french player but the pastebin appears to be definitely fake information from 4chan trolls.


----------



## FreliaCrossing (Mar 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> From what we gathered, we're not too sure on the french player but the pastebin appears to be definitely fake information from 4chan trolls.



thank you!! I'll just keep my fingers crossed then!


----------



## niko2 (Mar 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> From what we gathered, we're not too sure on the french player but the pastebin appears to be definitely fake information from 4chan trolls.



Yes, it really seems fake (sadly).


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 13, 2020)

Never knew what 4chan was (whew) and just checked it out...

So so glad everyone on this forum interacts like normal and kind humans...
Good to have a community that’s serious about being in/playing a community


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 13, 2020)

R. Planet said:


> How can time travel work if the game's clock is connected to the switch?
> 
> That's a bummer. So many people will cheat if they can.



The same way it works in every single Animal Crossing game known to man (excluding N64). There is no built in clock in the game cartridge, and definitely (impossible) no built in clock on the downloaded version. Animal Crossing games have anyways synced to the system clock. That's how they know how much time has passed while the system is off, or playing other games.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 13, 2020)

Looking forward to the game even more now!


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 13, 2020)

4chan's bad; reddit's worse.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 13, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> 4chan's bad; reddit's worse.



Disagree.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 13, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> 4chan's bad; reddit's worse.





JKDOS said:


> Disagree.



Also disagree. It's more likely the opposite, except reddit isn't bad at all.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 13, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> 4chan's bad; reddit's worse.



Also disagree


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 13, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Disagree.



Wow you really added some valuable input there lol. 

4chan is a bunch of loner teen boys trying to be edgy and get a meme to catch on. Plus gross stuff.

Reddit is mostly a bunch of men in their 20s, 30s, 40s who are:

- high on their own farts, incredibly self-righteous

- extremely misogynistic, sexist memes, piling on female users and hypocritically blaming them, lots of _"wammen bad, updoots to the left ty"
_
- in horrendous 'adult content' subs where full-grown men fantasize and discuss abusing women, plus many other incredibly toxic subs that exist alongside more mainstream ones and can get suggested to you and exposed to you without you wanting to know about their existence

- ruining PG content, especially kid's stuff, by making explicit drawings of it and plastering it all over

- running memes into the ground

- thinking puns are the highest form of wit

- stealing and reposting other people's content (words, art, etc.) just to farm karma

- karma-whoring, tripping over themselves to show off, make up, or exploit anything they can (even their disabled children) for internet points

- censoring away any opinion they disagree with by downvoting it into oblivion till it's hidden; grown-ass men with their fingers in ears, "NAH NAH NAH CANT HEAR YOU!!!", being such crybabies they can't handle seeing a post critical about a tv show or politician they stan for

- this extends to supermods, which are pervasive, who control multiple subs and ban people for having a Non-Approved Opinion - some mods have mocked users or even made death wishes against people in their ban messages... and all over dumb reasons like not being a fan of a band or dog breed

- everyone pushing some agenda

- even the '__circlejerk' subs making fun of other subs have themselves become circlejerks​


In short, 4chan is a terrible place, but they know they suck and don't take themselves seriously. Reddit thinks they're the epitome of wit, culture, and are righteous warriors in a culture battle. That makes them worse.


----------



## Zura (Mar 13, 2020)

I also disagree and think that claiming people are high on farts is really immature and also doesn't add anything to your statement. Imma head out.


----------



## Greyhacksaw (Mar 13, 2020)

Just wondering, will I be able to run...? Like... without making paths in New Horizons? The first Animal Crossing was good to run. The rest of them, forget it... Especially City Folk, terribly finite grass if you ran on it. Message me if you know, thanks a lot!!!


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 13, 2020)

Zura said:


> I also disagree and think that claiming people are high on farts is really immature and also doesn't add anything to your statement. Imma head out.



Using an innocuous phrase to make fun of a site: Immature.

Posting sexist memes and attacking women, posting explicit content of characters from children's media, censoring away opinions because one can't handle disagreement, and mods sending death threats to people: ...Mature?



Greyhacksaw said:


> Just wondering, will I be able to run...? Like... without making paths in New Horizons? The first Animal Crossing was good to run. The rest of them, forget it... Especially City Folk, terribly finite grass if you ran on it. Message me if you know, thanks a lot!!!



Sorry I don't think it's known yet. But NL did reduce the grass  damage from CF. CF was crazy levels of grass damage.

Considering that we can make paths by using a tool rather than through wear in NH, it stands to reason that they have either reduced grass damage a lot or removed it entirely because it's kind of an obsolete feature now.

You can't destroy your flowers from running now either. They just lose their blooms, but the plant stays.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 13, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Wow you really added some valuable input there lol.



I do apologize, to clarify, I was disagreeing with your statement about Reddit being worse. I do not defend 4chan.



jiojiop said:


> Reddit is mostly a bunch of men in their 20s, 30s, 40s who are:
> 
> - high on their own farts, incredibly self-righteous
> 
> ...



I disagree with all of this. It sounds like you hang around the wrong sub reddits.

To summarize:
1. Reddit has a much more diverse demographics of ages, genders, and races.
2. All non S**t post subs are heavily moderated.
3. It's against Reddit's rules to discriminate on gender, religion, race, and sexual orientation.

Anyways, we're now getting off topic. If we want to debate the evilness of Reddit, we should migrate to the offtopic board.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 13, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Using an innocuous phrase to make fun of a site: Immature.
> 
> Posting sexist memes and attacking women, postigng explicit content of characters from children's media, censoring away opinions because one can't handle disagreement, and mods sending death threats to people: ...Mature?



The main fallacy of your argument is that your characterization of each site is a generalization. Sure, because of the nature of their administration, dumb people post short-sighted, misguided information, but what site hasn't...even this one.


----------



## Zura (Mar 13, 2020)

Well, I also disagree with both those statements. You're saying that jokes should be restricted based on your personal opinion. No offense but using potty talk and petty insults instead of constructive criticism makes you look immature and makes you look less credible.

I'm sure TBT members (especially the ones in this subforum) could care less about your personal grudges. I'm no mod but I'd suggest making a post in unpopular opinions thread instead of posting here.

Back on topic, I hope to see the method of getting Katrina permanent in your town be a lot easier then ACNL


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 13, 2020)

tajikey said:


> The main fallacy of your argument is that your characterization of each site is a generalization. Sure, because of the nature of their administration, dumb people post short-sighted, misguided information, but what site hasn't...even this one.



A site can cultivate a certain culture based on its leadership and the site's features. Just look at this site: it has a great culture and it is pervasive across different boards. It has cultivated a positive community with many quality posters who have original humor and are compassionate. That's partly because of the leadership and partly because of the site's features (like not being able to downvote people, being able to gift people things, etc.)

EDIT (to add this):


Spoiler



Just the other day, I saw some female posters descibing their experience of being sexually assaulted to explain their discomfort of being approached in close proximity by strange older men in public (they were defending a female OP who was being dogpiled by men calling her sexist for being uncomfortable with that situation, or expressing incredulity that there's any danger, or saying 'don't flatter yourself' to imply she's not attractive enough to be assaulted). The response to these women? Men telling them, 'well sorry that happened to you, but sounds like your opinion just comes from bias then.' So who are the only ones without bias on how women should feel about men's actions? Why, men themselves then, because they have no experiences with being a woman threatened by men. So women should just stop having opinions and listen to men. And no this wasn't a one-off. This was a deluge of men being angry at women's discomfort, blaming assault victims for making life harder for men. I'm also very sick of seeing every plight or perceived wrong compared to Black people and slavery, or Jews and the Holocaust.

I see in some of the replies to me the same thing I dislike from reddit: dismissiveness of other people's perspectives, experiences, 'oh you're just biased you'd like it if you weren't, essentially just downvoting with replies too. 

I notice that the people who are replying to me to disagree are, from what I can tell, all male. Consider how people from other backgrounds might experience things differently. I'm only saying this to you because I do like you and consider you an open-minded person.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 13, 2020)

Zura said:


> Back on topic, I'm glad to see that getting Katrina permanent in your town is a lot easier the ACNL



I must have missed that. Will she have a permanent tent, or building structure?


----------



## Zura (Mar 13, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I must have missed that. Will she have a permanent tent, or building structure?


I apologize, I meant that it looks like that because I assumed the tent is a permanent structure made after inviting her into your town. I definitely hope that's the case because ACNL was annoying, oh boy...


----------



## senselessb (Mar 13, 2020)

Zura said:


> I apologize, I meant that it looks like that because I assumed the tent is a permanent structure made after inviting her into your town. I definitely hope that's the case because ACNL was annoying, oh boy...


Its kinda unclear. It seems she will start in a tent like all other WIP shops, but could eventually be a hard building.....or another tent lol?! I think building is more implied im this case.


----------



## Brookie (Mar 13, 2020)

R. Planet said:


> How can time travel work if the game's clock is connected to the switch?
> 
> That's a bummer. So many people will cheat if they can.



It's not always cheating. Some people have tons of things or have wacky schedules. Skipping to a holiday is cheating, but not TTing within 3 days


----------



## fink (Mar 13, 2020)

Can someone ask him if resident services are movable? lol. Thats all i want to know


----------



## tajikey (Mar 13, 2020)

Brookie said:


> It's not always cheating. Some people have tons of things or have wacky schedules. Skipping to a holiday is cheating, but not TTing within 3 days



I honestly don't think either is cheating. It may be considered dishonest, but if the system and game let you do it, then it's not cheating. Now, hacking the game to get items not normally available via the way they were obtained, that's cheating.


----------



## satine (Mar 13, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I honestly don't think either is cheating. It may be considered dishonest, but if the system and game let you do it, then it's not cheating. Now, hacking the game to get items not normally available via the way they were obtained, that's cheating.



This. 

And who cares whether people want to time travel or not. It's their copy of the game that they bought for $60. Nobody can dictate how someone privately plays their video game. That's stupid.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 13, 2020)

tajikey said:


> but if the system and game let you do it, then it's not cheating.



I don't think it's so much "they let us do it", but more there really isn't a way to prevent it without requiring the game to connect to a Nintendo time server every time you load your save. 

Aside from being able to change the clock using the system clock, the games usually offer an in game method (preload) to change the clock, which I think is meant for desynchronization of the game clock and system clock. This could possibly happen due to daylights savings, or using multiple systems/consoles. As New Leaf calls it "Time is out of whack" (or something like that).

And then there's the CMOS battery. Sometimes the CMOS batteries can go bad which can cause the system clock to lose track of time. This would be extremely detrimental to Animal Crossing if there was a way to prevent time travel without requiring internet.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 13, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I don't think it's so much "they let us do it", but more there really isn't a way to prevent it without requiring the game to connect to a Nintendo time server every time you load your save.
> 
> Aside from being able to change the clock using the system clock, the games usually offer an in game method (preload) to change the clock, which I think is meant for desynchronization of the game clock and system clock. This could possibly happen due to daylights savings, or using multiple systems/consoles. As New Leaf calls it "Time is out of whack" (or something like that).
> 
> And then there's the CMOS battery. Sometimes the CMOS batteries can go bad which can cause the system clock to lose track of time. This would be extremely detrimental to Animal Crossing if there was a way to prevent time travel without requiring internet.



"Let you do it" and "allow it to happen without hacking anything" are interchangeable, at least in this scenario.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 13, 2020)

In every ac game I've played (ww, Cf, nl) it is an in game option to change the time so yeah... they let you do it lmao.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 13, 2020)

tajikey said:


> "Let you do it" and "allow it to happen without hacking anything" are interchangeable, at least in this scenario.



Fair enough


----------



## Kristen (Mar 13, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I honestly don't think either is cheating. It may be considered dishonest, but if the system and game let you do it, then it's not cheating. Now, hacking the game to get items not normally available via the way they were obtained, that's cheating.



I'm in agreement that I don't think it's cheating, I think it just depends on the situation. I mean, technically, what is gaining buildings or villagers doing for you? It doesn't give you an advantage at all, and if you look at the definition, "act dishonestly or unfairly in order to gain an advantage," this is what cheating is. If you're doing it to skip to holidays or something to get cool items that no one else has, then maybe? I don't know.


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 13, 2020)

Kristen said:


> I'm in agreement that I don't think it's cheating, I think it just depends on the situation. I mean, technically, what is gaining buildings or villagers doing for you? It doesn't give you an advantage at all, and if you look at the definition, "act dishonestly or unfairly in order to gain an advantage," this is what cheating is. If you're doing it to skip to holidays or something to get cool items that no one else has, then maybe? I don't know.



To be honest with you, while duplicating items might be technically considered cheating, I don't really care to argue over semantics. Since it is a singleplayer game rather than multiplayer, it doesn't impact anyone else's game experience. To me, that's the only kind of 'cheating' that is a problem.

Sure, TTing and duplication might affect the trade/sell market, but that is outside of the game and built around it. It's not something official from Nintendo. Even if someone duplicates 100 hybrids while you grow yours naturally over time, their hybrids or their more advanced island don't detract from your enjoyment and accomplishment. No one should feel like they have to measure up against anyone else in a game that is about having a lovely tranquil escape from the stress of everyday life. If you are having fun, that's all that matters.


----------



## Kristen (Mar 13, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> To be honest with you, while duplicating items might be technically considered cheating, I don't really care to argue over semantics. Since it is a singleplayer game rather than multiplayer, it doesn't impact anyone else's game experience. To me, that's the only kind of 'cheating' that is a problem.
> 
> Sure, TTing and duplication might affect the trade/sell market, but that is outside of the game and built around it. It's not something official from Nintendo. Even if someone duplicates 100 hybrids while you grow yours naturally over time, their hybrids or their more advanced island don't detract from your enjoyment and accomplishment. No one should feel like they have to measure up against anyone else in a game that is about having a lovely tranquil escape from the stress of everyday life. If you are having fun, that's all that matters.



Yeah. In an online multiplayer game where it impacts others then it's a problem. I don't see why people get upset about other people time travelling. If you don't like it, don't do it yourself and leave it at that.


----------



## Fey (Mar 13, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Sure, TTing and duplication might affect the trade/sell market, but that is outside of the game and built around it. It's not something official from Nintendo. Even if someone duplicates 100 hybrids while you grow yours naturally over time, their hybrids or their more advanced island don't detract from your enjoyment and accomplishment. No one should feel like they have to measure up against anyone else in a game that is about having a lovely tranquil escape from the stress of everyday life. If you are having fun, that's all that matters.



I’d never actually advocate for it being taken out of the game, because I known people have a variety of reasons for doing it. At the same time, I think the lines of what’s considered “outside of the game” are getting more blurred with the accessibility of the internet. Even saying it’s not something official from Nintendo can be argued, since Nintendo has specifically been stressing the ability to connect and play with others. In that sense, the “outside” is very much an intended part of the AC experience imo.

Personally, I’ll admit that others time traveling forward in time does affect my enjoyment in some ways. Juggling FOMO (fear of missing out) with the desire to explore everything on my own (and in real time) can be a struggle >.<


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 13, 2020)

Fey said:


> I’d never actually advocate for it being taken out of the game, because I known people have a variety of reasons for doing it. At the same time, I think the lines of what’s considered “outside of the game” are getting more blurred with the accessibility of the internet. Even saying it’s not something official from Nintendo can be argued, since Nintendo has specifically been stressing the ability to connect and play with others. In that sense, the “outside” is very much an intended part of the AC experience imo.
> 
> Personally, I’ll admit that others time traveling forward in time does affect my enjoyment in some ways. Juggling FOMO (fear of missing out) with the desire to explore everything on my own (and in real time) can be a struggle >.<



I mean the part about selling items to each other (by dropping bells and dropping the item), as arranged via online message boards. That's clearly outside of the design of the game - because it's so awkward to do!

I definitely understand where people's discomfort with others' TTd/duped towns comes from, which is why I put that last bit into my post. When people are always showing off their meticulous town plans and layouts or their towns that are way more advanced than everyone else's and getting tons of praise for it, I can easily see how that makes other people feel worse about their towns. [SUB](This is another reason I dislike reddit!)[/SUB] 

This may sound silly but this is the way I think of it: your villagers still deemed your town worth moving to. It doesn't need to be the most elaborate one with a perfect town rating, hybrids everywhere, and design that wins popularity contests online. All that matters is that your villagers are happy and that you feel a sense of progress. 

If looking at other people showing off their stuff gives you anxiety, then I suggest you don't do it. This applies to everything in life too. So many people are made unhappy by looking at other people's lives/bodies/faces on Instagram. If it makes you unhappy, cut it out of your life. Speaking from experience myself, so hopefully that doesn't come off as patronizing.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 13, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> To be honest with you, while duplicating items might be technically considered cheating, I don't really care to argue over semantics. Since it is a singleplayer game rather than multiplayer, it doesn't impact anyone else's game experience. To me, that's the only kind of 'cheating' that is a problem.
> 
> Sure, TTing and duplication might affect the trade/sell market, but that is outside of the game and built around it. It's not something official from Nintendo. Even if someone duplicates 100 hybrids while you grow yours naturally over time, their hybrids or their more advanced island don't detract from your enjoyment and accomplishment. No one should feel like they have to measure up against anyone else in a game that is about having a lovely tranquil escape from the stress of everyday life. If you are having fun, that's all that matters.



I can't disagree with most of what you said. However, duplicated items saturate the market, and misrepresent Nintendo's intention on making those items exclusive, and difficult to obtain. I fall into the category of primarily playing in singleplayer mode, generally relying on my own ability to obtain the items I want. In the off chance I can't, my hope is that the person with whom I'm trading obtained the item I want honestly.


----------



## Fey (Mar 13, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> I mean the part about selling items to each other (by dropping bells and dropping the item), as arranged via online message boards. That's clearly outside of the design of the game - because it's so awkward to do!
> 
> I definitely understand where people's discomfort with others' TTd/duped towns comes from, which is why I put that last bit into my post. When people are always showing off their meticulous town plans and layouts or their towns that are way more advanced than everyone else's and getting tons of praise for it, I can easily see how that makes other people feel worse about their towns. [SUB](This is another reason I dislike reddit!)[/SUB]
> 
> ...



I know it wasn’t intended and I mean no offense in return, but it does come across as patronizing to me. And silly too, honestly.

I’m not sure if you were addressing me in particular or just speaking generally, but to be clear, I never said anything about experiencing anxiety. I find it frustrating, and no head canon of my villagers preferring my Island is going to change that lol 
I don’t appreciate my feelings being waved away with shallow sentiments like it just being a game, nor being told that I just need to adjust my attitude. My reaction to TT is valid, just like people’s decision to do it is. Telling me to “cut it out of my life” if it makes me unhappy is not reasonable or fair. What should I do—isolate myself from the community to avoid it? I’d rather politely vent my frustration from time to time, and then move on and have fun with the game and community ^ｪ^


----------

